# Your Current Favorite Knife you own - Photos please



## Burl Source (Sep 8, 2012)

I was hoping some of you would post a photo of the one knife that you own that is your current favorite. 
If you are like me you will like your different knives for different reasons. But what I had in mind for this thread would be to share photos and information about the one knife you own right now that you are the most proud of.
You know, the fanciest, coolest, best performing knife you have that you would not even consider getting rid of.

Over time your current favorite will change. I know mine does. When that happens maybe you will post your new favorite.
Hopefully this thread will develop into a place where we can all go to see the kind of knives we would all love to own.

I am not posting a photo yet because my favorite is being made right now. I will post a photo when it arrives.

Remember; the one knife you own that is your current favorite.
I thought this thread might show the knife makers what we like best, as well as give us all ideas for a new knife we may not have thought of. Me.....I just like to look at the pretty pictures.


----------



## Benuser (Sep 8, 2012)

My practice knife: Hiromoto AS, originally 190 santoku. On top: Misono Swedish 240, under: Robert Herder K2HRC60.


http://s19.postimage.org/ry5jgw2w3/28062012139.jpg


----------



## mainaman (Sep 8, 2012)

Don't have pics but here is a link 
http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/Kato-Yoshiaki-Fujiwara-240mm-Gyuto-p/588.htm

I also got a petty , it is also awesome.


----------



## bieniek (Sep 8, 2012)

Fujiwara 270 :bliss:


----------



## Burl Source (Sep 8, 2012)

Photos Please.
Maybe you could tell us a little about the knife and why you like it so much.


----------



## stevenStefano (Sep 8, 2012)

If I had to pick one, (not that I have many) it would be this, my rehandled 270 Western Konosuke HD. Why do I like it so much? One of the main reasons I like it now because it was in pretty bad shape when I got it. I got it here basically unused (Thanks Alan!) but the fit and finish was horrendous and there was a large overgrind in the edge which revealed itself after first sharpening. So I thinned and polished it a little and now it performs very very well. It was rehandled by Tilman Leder and he did a great job. He also carried out my request that he add a little kink to the end which I have always liked so the knife is a little different to other HDs and fits in your hand a little better than the stock handle. So basically I like how it looks but the performance is also great

Edit: Can you see the pics now?


----------



## Benuser (Sep 8, 2012)

Sorry Steven, can't see the pix. Access to your image host is protected.


----------



## Lefty (Sep 8, 2012)

No pics, right now, but my Pettysuki, by Pierre and my Everything Knife by Mike Davis. I just laid a skid of sod and that little beast cut every piece


----------



## cclin (Sep 8, 2012)

right now, the winners are SHIGEFUSA Santoku Kitaeji 165mm & Yoshikane SLD Kurouchi Damascus 240mm!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 8, 2012)

Suisin Inox Honyaki wa-gyuto:

View attachment 9783


This was my first "serious" knife...alas this was an uboxing pic rather than a current pic as it's out of the house for a bit being sharpened by someone whose skills are much more on par with what this knife can do. Very excited about getting it back and comparing a professional edge on this (vs OOTB) against the rest of the collection...hopefully this edge will hold up long enough for me to work up the courage to put an edge on it myself!


----------



## mhenry (Sep 8, 2012)

My big 285mm Carter. I don't know what I was thinking when I put this thing up for sale a while ago. It's the best cutter I own, maybe the best I will ever own.


----------



## Taz575 (Sep 8, 2012)

My favorite knife became the Tanaka Sekiso Damascus Gyuto I got a few weeks ago. Still blown away by how it cuts through pretty much anything with little to no wedging, no sticking and out cuts almost everything else I own, except maybe my Tanaka Nakiri in some harder/denser veggies. Awesome convex grind and the damascus pattern (I can feel the ridges between the different layers) and grind help keep the food from sticking. Cutting onions, the onions tend to fly off of the blade if I cut fast. I was at first kinda put off because it was thicker/heavier than I was hoping (almost 3mm at the spine above the heel) and the upper half of the blade was still pretty thick. But that convex grind is just magic. It out cuts my thin (1.88mm spine) Kanetsune AS gyuto like nothing. I can see the food being pushed away by the convex edge. I had read about some thicker knives that just cut like crazy, but I was still looking for a go to Gyuto and was thinking I needed a Laser type. Now I know a little more about the geometry of the knives and this one just rocks! Plus it takes a nice Blue/Purple/Gold Patina. Edge was very sharp OOTB and sticks into my Black Walnut End Grain cutting board quite easily. Definitely getting a new pair of shoes soon!! 






This one earned it's placed as my workhouse gyuto and knocked almost everything else out of the block for my normal meats and veggies prep!


----------



## NO ChoP! (Sep 8, 2012)

Not the fanciest, prettiest or most expensive, but this is the knife I always new I should try, and once I did I was hooked. It is perfect in every sense and lends itself flawlessly to my personal technique. I think it was at least third-hand, too; giving it a little more character...

It is sporting my signature "faux-yaki" hamon line...kind of like putting racing stripes and a GT badge on a 6 cylinder Mustang! lol

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7940530630/


----------



## dmccurtis (Sep 8, 2012)

Seconding the Masamoto KS. Perfect profile, excellent grind, great steel (if you're not concerned with absolute edge retention). Did you burn the handle yourself? It looks good.



NO ChoP! said:


> Not the fanciest, prettiest or most expensive, but this is the knife I always new I should try, and once I did I was hooked. It is perfect in every sense and lends itself flawlessly to my personal technique. I think it was at least third-hand, too; giving it a little more character...
> 
> It is sporting my signature "faux-yaki" hamon line...kind of like putting racing stripes and a GT badge on a 6 cylinder Mustang! lol
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7940530630/


----------



## NO ChoP! (Sep 8, 2012)

Yah, I sanded down the D hump since I'm a lefty, and torched it with a brulee torch. Plan on rehandling it soon though...


----------



## chinacats (Sep 8, 2012)

My current favorite blade is my Kochi 240. Cuts great, sharpens easily, feels great in hand (balance). Won't have it for long though because I just got a MT (225 practice knife) and figure I will upsize this to the 270...funny it felt large initially and now it almost feels small.


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 9, 2012)

mhenry said:


> My big 285mm Carter. I don't know what I was thinking when I put this thing up for sale a while ago. It's the best cutter I own, maybe the best I will ever own.



I was just looking for the 'Like' button - I also think that's a keeper, wish I had one like that. 

Stefan


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 9, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> I was just looking for the 'Like' button - I also think that's a keeper, wish I had one like that.
> 
> Stefan



One for sale here:

http://sharpandshinyshop.com/collections/frontpage/products/murray-carter-9-2-sun-wa-gyuto


----------



## Sarge (Sep 9, 2012)

Here is my favourite or a link rather http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/yhst-27988581933240_2206_292422
Monzaburo 255 Ginsanko Kiritsuke.

I got this as a graduation present from my Dad and Wife when I graduated culinary school. I use the thing daily and there are certain tasks that I won't do with another knife. If I had to select only one knife to use forgoing all others it would be this knife. Love the steel love the handle everything about it is spot on for me. I've always been a sucker for the aesthetic of the Kiritsuke


----------



## mr drinky (Sep 9, 2012)

Wow, this is a tough one. We should ask you favorite wood questions to pay you back for making us think so much. 

Anyhow, I have enough new knives that this is really difficult. My Marko knife is relatively new and will likely go down as one of my all time favorites, BUT I haven't been using it the last couple of moths because I have been using a couple of other blades. My Mario gyuto is currently being used the most and I hardly remove it from the counter these days. It is just sitting there on a towel ready for business. Both of these knives make me happy. With that said, my Adam Marr honesuki is probably my favorite over that last few months. Whether it is trimming, slicing, breaking down meat or stripping corn off the cob, the Marr honesuki has been my summer fling. 

I don't have a stand-alone picture of it, but here is one with a microplane and my Ealy spoon. The Marr honesuki is on top (obviously).

k.

View attachment 9793


----------



## Kriegs (Sep 9, 2012)

I love that this kiritsuke has a bit more of a belly than I have seen before. I have never used one myself but, from the pictures that i generally see, kiritsukes tend to lack almost any belly at all

edit: This post was in reference to the kiritsuke linked a couple posts above


----------



## Salty dog (Sep 9, 2012)

Mizuno Tanrenjo 240 Suminigashi. Blue DX core. Because it does everything well and there is probably less than five in existence.


----------



## Sarge (Sep 9, 2012)

Kriegs said:


> I love that this kiritsuke has a bit more of a belly than I have seen before. I have never used one myself but, from the pictures that i generally see, kiritsukes tend to lack almost any belly at all
> 
> edit: This post was in reference to the kiritsuke linked a couple posts above



Yes it does have a touch of belly to it but still very very flat. The minor belly I think makes it a touch more forgiving that the extremely flat ones. Although at the point I'm at with it now I would like it to have no belly and just a touch or rise to the tip. Great knife though. Took about 3 months of dedicated use to really get used to it after that it was fine tuning things but I wouldn't part with that for all the tea in china


----------



## Kriegs (Sep 9, 2012)

Sarge said:


> Yes it does have a touch of belly to it but still very very flat. The minor belly I think makes it a touch more forgiving that the extremely flat ones. Although at the point I'm at with it now I would like it to have no belly and just a touch or rise to the tip. Great knife though. Took about 3 months of dedicated use to really get used to it after that it was fine tuning things but I wouldn't part with that for all the tea in china



Well hey, if you ever find that perfect one with a flatter belly and start becoming more interested in China's tea; lemme know. 

-Kriegs


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 9, 2012)

I use this for almost everything, although I make myself use others so that they do not feel left out. The spalted maple burl came from you know who, I cast the bolster out of white bronze. The O1 takes and holds a killer edge.

View attachment 9807


----------



## RiffRaff (Sep 9, 2012)

Carter custom white/stainless 240 in an unusual (for him) western profile, which I asked him to create for me since I was coming off training with Wusthoffs and felt more comfortable with the taller blade. Even though I now rotate this one with several knives featuring the narrower, Tadafusa-like profile with less belly, I still love this knife. It's under 7 ounces, takes a screaming edge very easily, and just feels good in my hand with ironwood handle and excellent balance, which is right in front of the bolster given the thin, light blade. I had the spine rounded by someone else and once that was done, perfection. 

Will someone please tell me why I keep buying knives even though I have something like this to fall back on?


----------



## DwarvenChef (Sep 10, 2012)

Hiromoto AS Wa Suji with Stephan Presentation Ironwood burl. Not much on this knife that I don't just love  When I first got this knife I was just starting my addiction to H AS knives and I was just bowled over by the cladding on this one. At one time I had the entire series of H AS knives but have sence weeded out most of them, keeping the Wa handled ones. Oneday I'll re-handle the 300 wa gyoto but thats going to be a chunk of wood LOL 
Sure there are knives I use more often but this has been my top knife for a very long time.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Sep 10, 2012)

Beautiful knife DC, and _man_, what a handle!


----------



## Lucretia (Sep 10, 2012)

My "favorite" really depends a lot on what I'm going to do with it. Right now my favorite general purpose knife is this one:

​
It's extremely light & agile, is a cutting fool, and fits my hand perfectly. The only thing it has going against it is the reactivitity of the steel.


----------



## RiffRaff (Sep 10, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> My "favorite" really depends a lot on what I'm going to do with it. Right now my favorite general purpose knife is this one:
> 
> It's extremely light & agile, is a cutting fool, and fits my hand perfectly. The only thing it has going against it is the reactivitity of the steel.



+1 I have the same knife, rehandled by the same guy in walnut burl, and I debated whether to post it or the Carter (see above) as my favorite. It's the one on top in the photo, although the Rader's no slouch either!


----------



## JKerr (Sep 11, 2012)

Nothing fancy, but I love this knife. Really needs a really good thinning to get back to what it once was, but still a joy to use. For me, it just feels better in hand than anything else I've used. Nice on the stones too.




Cheers,
Josh


----------



## mattrud (Sep 11, 2012)

RiffRaff said:


> +1 I have the same knife, rehandled by the same guy in walnut burl, and I debated whether to post it or the Carter (see above) as my favorite. It's the one on top in the photo, although the Rader's no slouch either!
> 
> View attachment 9826



I need to see your collection some time. You may challenge me for NYC set.


----------



## Chips (Sep 11, 2012)

I'll jump in. Brand new to the forum, but a long time gawker.

Konosuke Honyaki Wa-Gyuto 240mm


----------



## NO ChoP! (Sep 11, 2012)

Yah, just jump in, full honyaki force! Sweet knife....


----------



## Lefty (Sep 11, 2012)

I thought it was bulldog's Davis gyuto and just about lost it!
Nice knife, and welcome


----------



## RiffRaff (Sep 11, 2012)

mattrud said:


> I need to see your collection some time. You may challenge me for NYC set.



Anytime. As a full time chef your opinion would mean a lot to me.


----------



## chinacats (Sep 11, 2012)

Welcome Chips! Nice blade!


----------



## Birnando (Sep 11, 2012)

Right now I favor two knifes.
A Shigefusa Sujihiki and a Fujiwara Kato Gyoto.
My dog ate my SD cards, so I'll add te photos a bit later


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 11, 2012)

After some consideration, I'd have to say it's a Devin Thomas 19 cm utility/petty/sujihiki? in Devin's AEB-L feather damascus. I find myself reaching for it all the time.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Sep 11, 2012)

Too bad it's so plain looking, Rick.


----------



## mr drinky (Sep 11, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> After some consideration, I'd have to say it's a Devin Thomas 19 cm utility/petty/sujihiki? in Devin's AEB-L feather damascus. I find myself reaching for it all the time.



Nice choice.

k.


----------



## add (Sep 11, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Too bad it's so plain looking, Rick.



Yep, Devin really needs to up his game.


----------



## Lucretia (Sep 11, 2012)

My DT is right up there. I don't use it quite as often because the shorter knives are a little more comfortable for the food prep I do. Now if I were to order a custom DT....:groucho:


----------



## Cipcich (Sep 11, 2012)

If I were to choose the knife I use most often, this would be one of two.


----------



## cclin (Sep 11, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> After some consideration, I'd have to say it's a Devin Thomas 19 cm utility/petty/sujihiki? in Devin's AEB-L feather damascus. I find myself reaching for it all the time.



:doublethumbsup:best feather damascus IMO, simple but attractive!!


----------



## mhlee (Sep 11, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> After some consideration, I'd have to say it's a Devin Thomas 19 cm utility/petty/sujihiki? in Devin's AEB-L feather damascus. I find myself reaching for it all the time.



That is one awesome knife. 

Ric: What type of wood is handle made out of? Is it the flamed redwood that Mark has had the past few months?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 11, 2012)

mhlee said:


> That is one awesome knife.
> 
> Ric: What type of wood is handle made out of? Is it the flamed redwood that Mark has had the past few months?



According to Devin, it is curly pyinma, a wood from Southeast Asia.


----------



## chinacats (Sep 11, 2012)

Cipcich said:


> If I were to choose the knife I use most often, this would be one of two.



That knife needs to go in the patina thread! Beautiful.


----------



## Burl Source (Sep 11, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> According to Devin, it is curly pyinma, a wood from Southeast Asia.


aka Curly Satinwood


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 11, 2012)

Burl Source said:


> aka Curly Satinwood



"A rose by any other name ..."

It's rather nice wood, have you carried any?


----------



## Burl Source (Sep 11, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> "A rose by any other name ..."
> It's rather nice wood, have you carried any?


Not in a while. I should get more. Really dramatic stuff.


----------



## kalaeb (Sep 11, 2012)

Stunning and beautifully clean, crisp damascus patterns. Great knife Rick!


----------



## mr drinky (Sep 12, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> After some consideration, I'd have to say it's a Devin Thomas 19 cm utility/petty/sujihiki? in Devin's AEB-L feather damascus. I find myself reaching for it all the time.



Rick, does this mean that you might keep this toy -- or at least play with it a bit longer 

k.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 12, 2012)

kalaeb said:


> Stunning and beautifully clean, crisp damascus patterns. Great knife Rick!



Devin gets all the credit, Matt. All I did was give it a home.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 12, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> Rick, does this mean that you might keep this toy -- or at least play with it a bit longer
> 
> k.



I think this one may be in the "bury me with it" category. I've had it since March (birthday present) and every time I take it out of rotation, it's only a day or so before I miss it and it's back in.


----------



## pumbaa (Sep 12, 2012)

The hattori fh wa 270 i got from knerd this pic is from his post


----------



## AMP01 (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice ! I have the fh 270 gyuto with the western handle and love it. How do you like the wa handle?


----------



## pumbaa (Sep 12, 2012)

I like it, just taking some getting used to since everything else is either d shape (shun style) or western currently in my bag.


----------



## K-Fed (Sep 13, 2012)

I love them all for different reasons but this has got to be "the one"


----------



## chinacats (Sep 13, 2012)

K-Fed said:


> I love them all for different reasons but this has got to be "the one"



Makes my Sab green w/ envy! That is one beautiful knife!


----------



## add (Sep 13, 2012)

Sweet K-Fed.

Is that a Martel makeover ?


----------



## add (Sep 13, 2012)

RiffRaff said:


> Will someone please tell me why I keep buying knives even though I have something like this to fall back on?



Can't answer, as that Carter has some serious mojo about it...


----------



## tgraypots (Sep 13, 2012)

K-Fed said:


> I love them all for different reasons but this has got to be "the one"



Understandable!!! I'm envious as ****!!!


----------



## K-Fed (Sep 13, 2012)

add said:


> Sweet K-Fed.
> 
> Is that a Martel makeover ?



It sure is.


----------



## Hattorichop (Sep 14, 2012)

add said:


> Can't answer, as that Carter has some serious mojo about it...



Carters are one of my favourites as well.
Nice looking Knife!


----------

